# Some of my knits of 1993-2007th...



## Alexander Seraphim

One time, my wife was preparing to knit herself a new dress. She got a German knitting magazine called "Verena", and tried to choose something attractive. When I started to look at the illustrations, I suddenly discovered that all the images I pored over were strangely familiar to me. And I was reminded that a few days before, I had been turning over the pages of a huge book dedicated to the history of photography all over the world. One picture among others was one of the first color photos, showing an Alps resort around 1912. There were so many happy, rosy-faced skiers, of both sexes, standing under snowy spruces, dressed in sweaters much like those I found in Verena. Men were decorated with manly crosses, rhomboid shapes, snow-flakes, with reindeers galloping from right shoulder to left. Women shamelessly tried to tempt men with flowers (of species unknown even to inveterate botanists), satin-stitched on their shoulders and breasts. I was literally amazed! As time has passed through the ages, everything in our everyday world has evolved - from town hall to iron, from blast furnace to button. Only the design of knitwear has resisted change! For me it turned out to be a real disclosure - that nowhere was there such a conservative sphere of creative activity as the sphere of knitting design. And I could not help fighting against such a standstill, and keep devoutly fighting up to the current moment...

More images:

http://www.fashionbank.ru/modellers/user/104445.html


----------



## blessedinMO

You will most certainly be very welcomed and appreciated here, Sir, especially with our designers and accomplished knitters more than just hobby knitters like me. I am not at all knowledgeable in high-fashion knitting or design, but many here are. I am sure you will hear from them very soon


----------



## sdftrace

Very interesting designs
thank you for sharing


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Hello, welcome from Australia.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Oh, dear... Australia! And I'm from Russia, we can say we are almost neighbors! Isn't is?


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Lots of thanks... I'm "amateur", too. I was an engeneer, a Chief Specialist in a technical facility before ever thinking about fashion design...


----------



## Chrissy

Welcome from UK. Those were your Knits? Breathtaking!!


----------



## Jaymacphe

Alexander Seraphim said:


> Oh, dear... Australia! And I'm from Russia, we can say we are almost neighbors! Isn't is?


Why not? Near enough. Welcome to KP. Jay


----------



## Pru

some of these knits are gorgeous. You've wetted my appetite now - I need the knitting patterns!!!


----------



## Nanny Val

Welcome from N Ireland... Amazing designs.


----------



## hempshall

Absolutely fantastic. 

welcome


----------



## Madjesty

Wow, I love the long dress like a cape with the fringe it's gorgeous


----------



## kiwiannie

Wow what beautiful designs,can't wait to see them written in English. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Thank you! I am glad to meet native souls, too!


----------



## darowil

Wow what stunning designs some of those are- mind you don't think I would get far wearing them
Another welcome from down under.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Here are the true knitting international!


----------



## Pru

love the black one with the lizard down the front - so elegant


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Chrissy said:


> Welcome from UK. Those were your Knits? Breathtaking!!


Thanks! Yes, my knitting and, mostly, embroidering...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

hempshall said:


> Absolutely fantastic.
> 
> welcome


Lots of thanks for the such acclaiming!


----------



## SaxMarloes84

Wow those designs really are stunning!


----------



## Omaose

Welcome from Adelaide ,down under, those designs are quite something, did you design them ? Stunning ! Ose


----------



## Chrissy

They are fabulous, do you sell any patterns? I love the Pegasus one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## moonriver

Your patterns are Amazing....Welcome from Toronto/Canada


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Omaose said:


> ... did you design them?


Yes, but in the process I rarely stick to my initial idea and essentially get off the sketch...


----------



## Pocahontas

This is not knitting - this is ART. My hat is off to you for creating this incredibly artistic display. Thanks for adding to the enjoyment of my morning with this beautiful array of couture.


----------



## jumbleburt

Welcome from Michigan, USA! You are a wonderful addition to our world-wide family and I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello and welcome from London.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Pocahontas said:


> This is not knitting - this is ART. My hat is off to you for creating this incredibly artistic display. Thanks for adding to the enjoyment of my morning with this beautiful array of couture.


I'm utterly charmed... Thank you, my novel distant friend... Yes, I guess that there (in US) is morning now. But here, in Russia, is 22.30 of evening! 
An hour and a half later here will start the 12th of November! So, for you I am always is a man from future!


----------



## SouthernGirl

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

A little more...


----------



## flyssie

Bold, elegant, intriguing, sexy, creative, fun, striking, original, spectacular - only some of the descriptive words that spring to mind for this fantastic knitting haute couture
In awe
Flyssie


----------



## amamac

Amazing! 
I wish I could make such beautiful creations!


----------



## tweeter

Welcome from Pennsylvania


----------



## Palenque1978

Welcome from Southern California(my Great-great-grandfather was Russian). 

I've always contended that knitting is an art. And, these beauties prove my point. Thank you for sharing these stunning items with us. And, please do come back to this forum. We appreciate intelligent men that understand art and our craft.


----------



## betty boivin

Will your patterns be for sale at some time?


----------



## blessedinMO

betty boivin said:


> Will your patterns be for sale at some time?


I think if they were willing to share patterns all of us on KP collecively could not afford them. I think it is more like an art show.


----------



## windowwonde28941

Welcome.


----------



## windowwonde28941

Welcome.


----------



## Peanut Tinker

So glad to see you- welcome from N Ontario.
Thank you soooo much for sharing your incredible designs- I don't think I have ever seen such creative and beautiful work with knit before. I just love this and will send your website to friends to share the beauty.


----------



## simplyelizabeth

Welcome from the USA! Your designs are so creative and beautiful!


----------



## cilka

Breathtaking! 
Is this machine-knit? What types of yarn do you use?
Welcome from Slovenia!


----------



## SavvyCrafter

cilka said:


> Breathtaking!
> Is this machine-knit? What types of yarn do you use?
> Welcome from Slovenia!


Yes - breathtaking is right. My questions as well - are these machine knit or hand knit, and what are the typical yarns used?

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tvarnas

I'm rendered speechless by the beauty. Are you still creating?


----------



## jangmb

Hello and welcome from Minnesota, USA. Your work is spectacular!


----------



## Kimmielu

Absolutely stunning! I am in awe. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kusumbudhwar

A feast for the eyes and the mind. Gorgeous. Wow!!


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

My dearest novel friends, thank you for so high appreciation of my former "creative activity"! And, please, excuse in advance my English!
Now I have a small business and do the engineering systems - plumbing, ventilation, air-conditioning. And my modern site begins with a photo of the toilet bowl:

http://seraphim2013.narod.ru/

This is my novel "creativity"! 

These days for me knitwear turned into a hobby and a reason for nostalgic purposes... Nowadays I make one-two garments a quarter If have a time.
To achieve success in the field of fashion was a daunting goal for me. I was turned down in Russian fashion, as well as in the Western. For example, all European Fashion Weeks refused me. Two instance:
1. Dear Alexander, 
Thank you for your London Fashion Week application. 
We have reviewed your application and unfortunately you do not meet with application criteria as outlined on our website therefore we cannot take you to the next round of applications. I realise that this will be a disappointment to you, but you would nevertheless like to wish you a very successful season.
Very Best,
Emma
British Fashion Council

2. Dear Mr. Seraphim,

Thank you for your email and your interest in participating in the Fashion Week Berlin.
We strive for a specific portfolio of designers and brands for our event. Unfortunately, we do not see cooperation with your label in our current orientation of the event.
Thank you for your understanding.

We thank you again for your interest in remain with best regards,
Abiola Muritala

In other words, Im inclined to think that for some reason, with my knitwear I was a pariah for modern industry of fashion Why  I dont understand...

Regarding patterns I suspect only a pattern will not help. So that to explain  how it was made (in particular - how it was embroidered) , I must sit with you - 
shoulder to shoulder - during a week!


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

flyssie said:


> Bold, elegant, intriguing, sexy, creative, fun, striking, original, spectacular - only some of the descriptive words that spring to mind for this fantastic knitting haute couture
> In awe
> Flyssie


Oh, dear friend, thank you...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Palenque1978 said:


> Welcome from Southern California(my Great-great-grandfather was Russian).


Did he live in Russian fortress at Northen California named Fort Ross?!


----------



## tootsie001

Wow! There are not words to give the proper due to these awesome designs and knitting and stitching. Spell bound by the colors, yarns and subject matter. Works of art. Nothing in this presentation says amateur. love when men join this site and show their works. They usually are bolder in design, construction and yarns used. Welcome, I look forward to seeing more of your designs. Thank you...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

SavvyCrafter said:


> Yes - breathtaking is right. My questions as well - are these machine knit or hand knit, and what are the typical yarns used?
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Yes, all that was knit with the aid of hand-knit machine named "Toyota"... And yarn - wool or cotton, not too thick, not too thin...


----------



## jomacoy

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

kusumbudhwar said:


> A feast for the eyes and the mind. Gorgeous. Wow!!


 India! Indeed, beyond all manner of doubt, here is an all-world International...

Thank you...


----------



## bettyirene

Welcome from Sydney in Australia....what wonderful creations you can make....love them.


----------



## vreinholde

Thanks for the art show! Your work is so unique, Brilliant....Please keep coming back and showing your passion. Love seeing it.

We are here in KP from all around the world. I used to live in Latvia , but now for last 20+ years I am in California....


----------



## MrsMurdog

Totally Awestruck!


----------



## Piper Too

I am speechless, no words can be adequate enough to describe the beauty, originality, & fun in your knitting, Bravo.

Welcome from New Zealand.


----------



## Zlata

Thank you for sharing your wonderful works. The creativity and passion your work shows is outstanding. As far as those fashion shows - they are so shortsighted. I can imagine many a star wearing your creations.


----------



## Zinzin

Piece of art that you wear. Beautiful.


----------



## Nancie E

Most amazing designs I have ever seen.
Thank you for posting these pictures.
And hello from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

So Beautiful,Welcome from Cardiff Wales,


----------



## missjg

Welcome from Michigan, USA
georgous fashions!


----------



## Montana Gramma

Only 2 rejections from the fashion world? Forge on, I can see the Hollywood crowd drooling !! Welcome from Montana.


----------



## fiber-addict

Welcome from south Louisiana. The garments are incredible! Thanks so much for posting the photos.


----------



## train

welcome! Your knits are absolutely beautiful, and very eyecatching. I just love them.


----------



## cindylucifer

Your designs are absolutely stunning! I don't know which one I like most.


----------



## Cin

Gorgeous! It would be impossible to pick a favorite. You are a knitting/design genius! Well done!


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

I don't like to repeat myself... but sometimes had to do variations...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Do not show these pictures to your kids!!!


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

"Mimicry"...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Assorted. . .


----------



## MrsMurdog

Do you have the patterns saved for any of these? It would be quite the challenge to knit by hand, but I think it would be quite fun to try! I would think the patterns would be saleable at a large sum since they are designer originals.


----------



## ctemple

these designs are exquisite!


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

MrsMurdog said:


> Do you have the patterns saved for any of these? It would be quite the challenge to knit by hand, but I think it would be quite fun to try! I would think the patterns would be saleable at a large sum since they are designer originals.


Once more  please, excuse my English! Honestly, I don't understand how to do it. Indeed, I did schemes for knitting. There were sheets of tracing paper, outlined with the cells corresponding to the size (width and height) of one loop (e. g. 2,3mm x 3,1mm). Then, after the garment was knitted, it was subjected embroidery and processing lace. How to put on paper the patterns of embroidery and laces - I can't imagine. 
The embroidery is possible to show, to tell, to explain, but to move on paper  almost impossible for me. How to implement in drawing the scheme of lace - I also can not imagine My laces was mostly IMPROVISED. For me to draw a diagram on a specific lace is more complicated than to associate up this lace! Forgive me, but I really can't imagine - how to make a scheme on my laces and embroidery... I suspect it's impossible...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Montana Gramma said:


> Only 2 rejections from the fashion world? Forge on, I can see the Hollywood crowd drooling !! Welcome from Montana.


You are a resistant optimist! Thank you...

I wrote that I was rejected by ALL EUROPEAN fashion weeks (Berlin's, Milan's, Paris's, London's).

But for the sake of fairness I must confess that, on the contrary, all American weeks are permanently inviting me. For instance, three weeks ago:

Dear Alexander,

Thank you for your interest in Couture Fashion Week New York!

Attached please find the designer application with details on prices and other information on showing at the next event in New York City, February 14-16, 2014.

Hope you can participate! Please let us know of any question.

Kindest regards,

Andres Aquino, Producer

www.CoutureFashionWeek.com

  :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Yes, welcome from another Aussie. Your designs are wonderful.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

MrsMurdog said:


> Do you have the patterns saved for any of these? It would be quite the challenge to knit by hand, but I think it would be quite fun to try! I would think the patterns would be saleable at a large sum since they are designer originals.


P.S.: I think I would be able to make and sell patterns (schemes) only of garments on which there were not used the embroidery and laces. Like these "Hot heart", "Snake" and "Reindeers"...


----------



## Jeya

Welcome from Perth Australia. Some stunning designs for not not so faint hearted knitters.


----------



## bonniebb

Stunning, welcome!


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Lots of thanks, friends...


The "hanging" idea...


----------



## train

you make such fun clothing, love em!!


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Oh, dear...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

More...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

And more...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Still razok...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Yet more...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

A little more...


----------



## fiber-addict

This coat is absolutely stunning! I love your designs.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Lots of thanks, friend...


----------



## Orla Porig

Exquisite, they can only be described as pieces of fine art. I have never seen such beautiful designs. Are they hand knitted? Are you thinking of publishing some of your designs? They would be an instant hit.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

On the left side: the knitted "Nikon" of mine, was made in 1999-th, was published on the internet since 2003-th; on the right side: "Nikon" T-Shirt by someone, 2009-th...

That's great, isn't it? :shock:


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

On the left side: the knitted "Hanging Pet" of mine, was made in 1995-th, was published on the internet since 1998-th; on the right side: "Hanging Cat" T-Shirt by American firm "Ooo-ahh!", 2014-th...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

The rather "stunning" news for me (I have received this yesterday):



Dear Alexander,

We wish to thank you again for the information you sent us and your interest in Paris Sur Mode trade show..

As explain, we gathered and studied your collection during our selection committee this week. We regret to inform you that your brand was not selected for participation in the next Paris Sur Mode edition.

We receive many more requests than available space. Our selection process purpose is to determine which brands best fit the creative environment we wish to produce : for this reason, we cannot give a positive response to your request to exhibit.

We thank you again for your interest in our trade show and remain at your disposal for any further information.

Best regards, 


PREMIERE CLASSE - PARIS SUR MODE - THE BOX - DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE // MARCH 6TH - 9TH, 2015 // OCTOBER 2ND - 5TH, 2015
WHO'S NEXT // JANUARY 23TH - 26TH, 2015 // SEPTEMBER 4TH - 7TH, 2015

WSN DEVELOPPEMENT - 27 / 29 RUE GUÉNÉGAUD, 75006 PARIS - FRANCE
T. +33 (0)1 40 13 74 74 - F. +33 (0)1 40 13 74 80


I think thait's great too!!! Isn't it?  

The Second Cold War has came... And the victims of it are Russian fashion designers!


----------



## fiber-addict

Totally not right! Your designs are world-class.


----------



## DHobbit

Howdy!


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

fiber-addict said:


> Totally not right! Your designs are world-class.


Oh, dear... However, the Second Cold War is beginning, friends! I got this today:

Julie Wells <[email protected]>

Dear Alexander,

Thank you very much for sending information of your products,

Our buyers have reviewed these products in the context of our ranges and we feel that they are not suitable for the V&A shop,

Thank you for your interest in the V&A shop, we wish you all the best.

Yours sincerely,

Buying Office,

Commercial & Digital Development

Victoria and Albert Museum | South Kensington | London | SW7 2RL
T: +44 (0)20 7942 2968

Visit www.vandashop.com and www.vam.ac.uk


----------



## fiber-addict

Alexander Seraphim said:


> Oh, dear... However, the Second Cold War is beginning, friends! I got this today:
> 
> So sorry to hear this. I'm afraid you might be right concerning Cold War II. It's just not right; your work is incredible, unique, and world-class.


----------



## windowwonde28941

Welcome.


----------



## Nilzavg

Hello and welcome to KP. Beautiful work.


----------



## grandmann

What a Great Designer coming from Russia!

Welcome form USA


----------



## run4fittness

You have some beautify work on here! Wow!


----------



## flyssie

Did you try the galleries in Venice, Italy?
They show beautiful clothing, jewellery etc.
Good luck


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

I still left a pipe dreams to bring my fashions in EU or the USA, and I just have to put local customers. Russian fashionistas are quite happy... Sending them ready-made dresses, I ask them to send me their photos in these new things...


----------



## grandmann

Welcome from USA


----------



## Jill Erin

Alexander, your designs are stunning. Thank you for sharing your passion and talent with us and with the world. I love the alligator motif - very creative. All of it is very creative and inspiring!


----------



## Jill Erin

Alexader, if there were a People Choice Show and Award, you would win, hands down.


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

On the left side: "The Hanging" of mine, was made in 1996th, was published on the internet since 1998th; on the right side: "Joseph Hanging Monkey Jumper" by London based company "JOSEPH", 2012th. 
That's great, friends... Isn't it? :roll:


----------



## flyssie

Strange coincidence


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

From the novel (of 2016th)...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

More from the novel...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

And more...


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

My dear friends,

I'd like to ask your advice... The point is that I noticed a rather long time ago that my knits cause a certain "exhibition interest", so to say...
From many knitters (Americans and Europeans) I receive the such questions: "Dear Alexander, Your designs are great!!! Where do you your shows? Are you some times in middle Europe or somewhere, I would like to meet you and see your stuff in real?"...

Therefore I'd liked to ask: does anyone know a textile/fashion/crafts museum (gallery, exhibition) that would be interested in exhibiting the best samples of my knitwear?

Nowadays I have about 30 dresses/sweaters/coats that may demonstrate the "history" of my "creative way" from 1994th to 2017th...

Friends, I'm inclined to think that l MUST show that collection to people... Isn't it? 

Best wishes,

Your A.

http://www.knitsbychelyaba.portfoliobox.io/

http://knitsbychel.jimdo.com/


----------



## Roses and cats

Jill Erin said:


> Alexader, if there were a People Choice Show and Award, you would win, hands down.


My thoughts exactly! Wow!


----------



## Lynnjmontana

fiber-addict said:


> Alexander Seraphim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, dear... However, the Second Cold War is beginning, friends! I got this today:
> 
> So sorry to hear this. I'm afraid you might be right concerning Cold War II. It's just not right; your work is incredible, unique, and world-class.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!
Click to expand...


----------



## Nanamel14

Welcome to KP from Australia ☺


----------



## Nanamel14

Welcome to KP from Australia ☺


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Lynnjmontana said:


> I agree!


Dear Alexander Seraphim,

Thank you for your email requesting the V&A to add you to our '2018 exhibitions database'. We are sorry to inform you that there is no such database.

With kind regards,

The Department of Furniture, Textiles and Fashion
Victoria and Albert Museum
Cromwell Road
London
SW7 2RL

t: 0207 942 2682


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

I. e., the results of this "war" are reflected even on me... "We will not allow the knitwear from the ENEMY COUNTRY to our display cases and Museum podiums!"


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

The GUCCI's inclination to unauthorized "borrowing" of other designers' ideas is my "evil fate", beyond all manner of doubt. 
Friends, I hope you remember how last summer I corresponded with Mr. Alessio Vannetti, the GUCCI's WW Communications Director. It was concerning two design ideas "borrowed" from me. Correspondence did not lead to anything. Mr. Vannetti argued to me that Gucci did not steal my ideas, reinforcing his assertion with for instance such arguments: "The creative concept of designing birds and winged animals in a symmetrical way origins from the Indian Madhubani paintings, created in the province of Mithila, India". ( That was about this knit top:

https://www.findcreatives.com/alexanderseraphim/quot-quot-strange-coincidence-knits-by-chel-gucci-1 )

Great argument... I.e., in other words, GUCCI steals ideas not from concrete modern designers but from nameless ancient artists! 

I was hoping that in 2018, after this correspondence, Gucci at least will cease to "borrow" my old ideas. It turned out that in vain... In vain I was hoping for:

https://www.findcreatives.com/alexanderseraphim/2018-one-more-quot-strange-concidence-quot-again-gucci


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Meine lieben Freunde aus Deutschland, dies ist die erste deutsche Veroffentlichung uber mich. Ich hoffe der Artikel wird Sie nicht enttauschen!

https://www.rebecca-online.de/Designer-Portraits-Alexander-Seraphim


----------



## Alexander Seraphim

Friends of mine, the attached message (from one of European museums) is only the early warning of an emerging trend...

Do you remember the great words: "A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together..."?

This is from Ecclesiastes 3...

"A time to cast away stones" - has come for me, friends.

Rather long time ago I noticed that my knit creations cause a certain (and growing) "exhibition interest" by many American, European and British women, that are enthusiastic about fashion or/and knitwear... "My goodness, your work is spectacular. I love your designs. Did you manage to find somewhere that would exhibit your work?"; "Dear Alexander, your designs are great!!! Where do you your shows? Are you some times in middle Europe or somewhere, I would like to meet you and see your stuff in real?" - a lot of such "feedback" all along those lines...
Currently I have a collection of 37 items - the "selected" and varied samples of my entirely hand made knitwear - from overcoats to evening dresses, and it (the collection) continues to replenish.

In Russia, this collection has no prospects. The only proposal that I received in Russia came from the Moscow Fashion Museum - to donate my collection to them as IN RESERVE (that is, without any prospects to see the collection on display as the "designer's personal exhibition"). Dozens of famous Moscow designers are in line to exhibit their collections in this museum, so the collection of mine (i. e. of a non-famous (in Russia) provincialist!) has no chance to wait for its "turn" and to be shown in the halls of museum. They plan to place my collection in a basement - "in reserve". Most likely it (the collection) will forever remain in the basement of the museum and can be eaten by a moth someday. 

Thus, despite my patriotism, the collection will âfloat awayâ - to the West. This is the only way to save and show it to people...


----------

